# Destin Mako caught today



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I just got word and a couple pictures of a 642 lb. Mako caught off destin today and brought to the docks about 6pm. Today. I am on my blackberry and if I can figure out how to post the pics from here I'll do it. 



Tight lines,



Doug


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

If I am not mistaken, charter boat _Annie Girl_ snagged that one. Feeding on a tarpon, straight up snapper-trapper style!

"it's a fuckin mondo cobe!!"


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Bluehoo: Please take the F bomb off your post it is not necessary on a family oriented forum.


----------



## Shakedown (Oct 7, 2007)

> *lobsterman (4/15/2008)*Bluehoo: Please take the F bomb off your post it is not necessary on a family oriented forum.




Give me a break.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Blue- They are really bustin your balls today!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

haha i know, right? i'm not too worried about it;i am just quoting one of the greatest fishing videos ever posted. this is a FISHING oriented forum, last i checked. not a family nor politically correct forum by any means


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

well my daughter's been buggin me to get her a logon and I was getting on the computer to set her up. I had already told her to stay out of the off topic because that's where the video's, bad language and so forth would be, guess that's not true any more and I'll wait on her logon.....

it is the moderator who asked for it to be kept there....


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

Yea Myles was running that boat today. congrats to them


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *brnbser (4/15/2008)*well my daughter's been buggin me to get her a logon and I was getting on the computer to set her up. I had already told her to stay out of the off topic because that's where the video's, bad language and so forth would be, guess that's not true any more and I'll wait on her logon.....
> 
> 
> 
> it is the moderator who asked for it to be kept there....




that's what i thought too scott...there is a place and time for profanity..."profanity...ignorance made audible"...



not slammin' anyone but, as someone who can make a difference, i'll choose to withhold the f bombs, especially in my signature...



sorry, not meant to derail...BIG shark!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

amen brnbser,

Blue, I would like to meet you one day, you seemto have a vast amount of knowledge concerning fishing, however, you can not replace "<U>class</U>" once it has been lost. Your attitude is kind a rare.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Take it off.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

It's not in his signature. As far as foul language goes, it is not unique to Blue. There is foul language all over this forum in all sections. Not agreeing or disagreeing, I'm just sayin.....


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not really bashing Blue Hoo, my daughter actually loves Woody to death and can't wait to go hunting again at his place.

This is the moderator's words on the main page just under "General Chit Chat"

<SPAN class=SmallTxt>_General Fishing and Boating Chat -Anything goes but please watch your language and keep it related to fishing and boating._

<SPAN class=SmallTxt>All you guy's clean it up please and put your duck humping dog photo's and bad language in the Off Topic.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have seen plenty of other people use "foul language" herebefore that isn't in off topic & nothing is said. But when Blue uses it there is complaining. It's a quote from a video that I'm sure everyone on here has seen & heard. 

I am not defending him, but it just seems he catches more $#!% (didn't want to use any "foul language") than anyone else on here. 

Now back to the mako....nice catch! Where are the pics?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry I derailed the crap out of this thread but that's one of the major reason's I quit as a moderator, grown men couldn't follow simple instructions

Like I said, I'm not just bashing Woodyand everyone doesn't need to hop on the band wagon, he and I are good friends and I'm pointing out it should not be in this section.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, I just deleted my last post, sorrw woody (blue Hoo), lets meet someday.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

> *brnbser (4/15/2008)*sorry I derailed the crap out of this thread but that's one of the major reason's I quit as a moderator, grown men couldn't follow simple instructions
> 
> Like I said, I'm not just bashing Woodyand everyone doesn't need to hop on the band wagon, he and I are good friends and I'm pointing out it should not be in this section.




Scott, if you were a mod can't you install a filter for the G rated areas? Many forums have "offensive" language that is automatically changed to [email protected]#$ . Seems like an easy solution. My personal opinion is in line with what Woody said, this is a fishing forum and I like the freedom of expression. Realtor, I don't think he "has noclass"for quoting a video posted on here either, give me a break. Just my .02


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Bat,

PM sent, I'm done with this thread until I see a few pictures of the shark


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

its cause hes an auburn fan......oke

just messin with ya...


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

c'mon people its just a word...if it offends you then just don't pay attention to it....its problably not like your daughter hasn't ever heard the f word... its only a word don't worry about it soo much just let it go... don't get so bentout of shapeover the way someone says something, now if he throws a rock at you...ok but my mom always says sticks and stones will break my bones but words will never hurt you! leave it at that


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

AAAAHHHH, CRAP, I feel bad now, Blue, I sent ya a PM, I'll do it here as well, I didn't mean to bash ya, sorry, 

Jim


----------



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

any pics of the fish?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

let me tell you something...my 16y/o daughter has heard the f bomb many a time...i choose to use it sparingly around anyone...but, to put it in my signature, which i see young woody has edited his signature to not have it in there shows respect and for that, i'm appreciative...



this is a fishing forum shared by thousands and by most walks of life...just show a little respect that is due to anyone...watch, 20 years from now when the young guns have daughters, sons, etc...they'll be talkin' the same theme...



all i'm gonna say on this is other than...BIG shark...show me the pics...


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

OK here goes a can of worms (I have fished on Annie Girl) but aren't Makos getting rare, and at that size? Just a question.


----------



## CAVEMAN (Feb 25, 2008)

SAW THE FISH WHEN THEY WERE PUTTING HER IN THE BOAT.NICE FISH CONGRATS


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I wonder if this could be the same Mako we saw off the pensacols beach pier today. It looked to be about 600#'s!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

I ranthe Annie Girl todayfor Capt. mike. We started out cobia fishing when we saw a huge explosion behind us. We went to check it out and saw a mako feeding on a tarpon. We tried to get him to eat a bait but all he wanted was the tarpon. I snatched him with jig in the tail thinking we might get some good jumps out of him. It did not even phase him he just kept eating the tarpon. We followed him for about 30 mins before we got a shot with flyer. We stuck him the first flyer and he ran straight down. After he calmed down we pulled him back up and stuck him again. We got a tail rope on him and drug him backwards for awhile. Once he died we tried to get him in the boat. It took over an hour and the help from the Sea Hunter to get him in the boat. We took him back to Destin and weighed him in at Harbor Walk Marina. He weighed 639#s. It was a really awsome fish. We took the fish to Harbor Docks and they were going to clean it and give what was left to charity. I will post some pics when I get them. Thanks to the crew of the Sea Hunter and to eveybody at Harbor Walk.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

Blue I think you and Realtor would make a cute couple please reply to this PM.

Regards, True Love:heart


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

once again a big mako is killed not in a fair fight but is snatched then gaffed then dragged to its death for what, yeah you give the meat to charity but really whats the point just let the fish go so it can get big and kill dolphins like its meant to.



and yes im upset over this SAVE THE SHARKS KILL THE DOLPHINS


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt Colley----

Y'all free gaffed him/her???????????

George


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Ron Mexico, thanks for the love, the PM's have been sent and read and replied to.

Now, the Shark, JLMass, I agree, I like to see them caught, but I like to see them released MORE. Unless in a Tourney of course, then go for it.

I was going to post last night saying "I hope they eat the WHOLE thing" if the just had to kill it.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Please tell me yall did not foul hook a fish, follow it, free gaff it, and then kill it? I hope to God I read that wrong. That is the absolute most unsportsman-like thing you could ever do. If the fish doesn't eat, it doesn't eat. That's part of fishing. That doesn't mean you get pissed off, foul hook it and kill it. I haven't been this disappointed in a group of people since last year. (same story, dif boat) What is this sport coming to? I can't imagine why they keep coming down with more stringent rules on the number of fish we can keep every year. And you didn't even kill it to eat it. What a damn shame.


----------



## wjbrand (Sep 29, 2007)

> *Capt. Myles Colley (4/15/2008)*I ranthe Annie Girl todayfor Capt. mike. We started out cobia fishing when we saw a huge explosion behind us. We went to check it out and saw a mako feeding on a tarpon. We tried to get him to eat a bait but all he wanted was the tarpon. I snatched him with jig in the tail thinking we might get some good jumps out of him. It did not even phase him he just kept eating the tarpon. We followed him for about 30 mins before we got a shot with flyer. We stuck him the first flyer and he ran straight down. After he calmed down we pulled him back up and stuck him again. We got a tail rope on him and drug him backwards for awhile. Once he died we tried to get him in the boat. It took over an hour and the help from the Sea Hunter to get him in the boat. We took him back to Destin and weighed him in at Harbor Walk Marina. He weighed 639#s. It was a really awsome fish. We took the fish to Harbor Docks and they were going to clean it and give what was left to charity. I will post some pics when I get them. Thanks to the crew of the Sea Hunter and to eveybody at Harbor Walk.


Seems like theses guys need t get there stories straight. I found this on another board.

<TABLE height=5 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=8 width="95%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%" bgColor=#0080ff height=1>*Nick Knoepflein *</TD><TD align=left width="50%" bgColor=#0080ff height=1><P align=right>*Orange Beach, AL USA *</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width="100%" bgColor=#f7efdf colSpan=2 height=1><P align=left>Big Mako Report! Fishing the Orange Beach charter boat Annie Girl today out of Destin for the Cobia season. First thing this morning we spot a big blue shadow with something in its mouth cruising just below the surface. Just like the Snapper Trapper from a few years ago, its a big Mako with a Tarpon in its mouth. We rigged up a bait and got him to drop the tarpon for just a second and Fish On!!! Just over an hour later we stuck the first of two flying gaffs in her. Needless to say, she was not happy. But after a few more bent gaffs and a lot of sweating and cussing, a big Mako came over the side. High fives all around and a direct trip to the Harbor Docks scales. She weighed out at #640. What a beautiful fish!!! Special thanks to Captain Mike Rowell and the crew of the Annie Girl. That was something special</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width="50%" bgColor=#e7e6df height=1><P align=left>Tuesday, April 15, 2008 @ 10:52:32 PM </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats called spin. My money is on the first story and the second storyis the politically correct story. 

For the record, I'm neutral on the way this went down.It would be nice to catch a big Mako straight up IGFA style. To kill or not to kill is up to the angler/captain. I don't think they broke any laws here. They killed an apex predator which is kind of sad. Not as sad asa shark taking a bite outof one of my teenage surfers. 

If you have a problem with killing sharks,youmust hate the Monster Shark tournament. Someone should start a poll since this has happened before.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Daddytime,

I only "disagree" with the killing of something like this, "just to do it" I am in the shark tourney this summer, and there are rules that must be followed, (using the rod and reel). I just think this is senseless, Just my opnion.

I agree on the first story being the truth (even if one was killed in the first place) there are no pictures yet. I remember the bashing the guys took for killing the 1,000 pounder last year or the year before, and they way they got it. No sport, just killed the thing just to do it.

Anayway, I'll wait on the pictures and make my own opnion from there.

later,


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

as forum brothers we shouldreplace the F word with F bomb. that being said...show me a picture of that F bombing shark. all that agree let your voices be heard, F bomb from here on out.:letsdrink


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Realtor (4/16/2008)*Daddytime,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For the record, I think this is senseless and the fact that they are spewing two different stories tells me they would prefer to hide the "real" one.



That being said, I can fully understand how being out there in the heat of the moment, seeing that big fish and the automatic temptation is to want to catch it. It's just human nature. It's easy for us to sit behind the computer and judge someone for killing this shark, but we weren't out there at that moment to know how it all really went down and no words or stories can fully describe it properly.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

From a pure sportsmans point of view, I agree that it wasn't very sporting. I don't think I would have killed it that way. Guess I better not take the flying gaff tomorrow. Good luck to all fishing in the invitational tomorrow.

Oh yeah, pics of the MAKO please


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't see what the problem is with free gaffing this shark. As far as I am concerned it is no different than a diver shooting one. By the way congrats Myles, that must have been awesome.


----------



## steamer (Feb 7, 2008)

After reading this forum for a couple of years I can no longer contain myself. I guess I thought this forum was about SPORT fishing. I must have been confused. "Snagging" a fish to run it down and gaff it is just plainunsportsmanlike. Yet, I notice people want to see picutes of the dead mako. Frank Mundus the famous "Monster Man" killed plenty of sharks during his charter boat days at Montauk but he has come to realize that tagging and releasing is much better and ensures we will have an opportunity to "catch" not "snag" a fish in the future. I guess the bright side is that at least they used a flying gaff. My blood pressure rises when I see folks rod and reel a swordfish and then harpoon it! Worse yet if they use an electric reel. Sorry just had to vent! 

PS I am from the old school and commercially "ironed" my first swordfish in 1958


----------



## DIXIE GYPSY (Oct 6, 2007)

According to the Hook Line & Sinker Report in the News Journal this morning, over $400,00 was paid out in the Outcast Invitational with one boat winning $193,000. Maybe that is incentive enough for killing a Mako shark, as they are known for attacking and killing Cobia. Tournaments are all about money not sportsmanship.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

> *DIXIE GYPSY (4/16/2008)*According to the Hook Line & Sinker Report in the News Journal this morning, over $400,00 was paid out in the Outcast Invitational with one boat winning $193,000. Maybe that is incentive enough for killing a Mako shark, as they are known for attacking and killing Cobia. Tournaments are all about money not sportsmanship.




sharks dont attack and kill cobia they feed on them like the feed on tarpon and the occasional porpoise thats what they do we hunt and kill cobia


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Out of the people that disagree, I would like to propose a hypthetical. If you were bottom fishing, and had a 100 lb cobia hanging around that would not take a bait, would you try to gaff it ?? Or would you be content with the fact that the fish was simply not able to be caught. Just curious.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

or...if you were blue water trolling on a weedline and came up on some tripletail that would not eat, but they hang on the structure within gaff range, would you free gaff one...


----------



## waterboy6921 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd put my money on the first story . I have known Myles for a long time and making up a story about how he killed a fish is not something he would do.As for the way they killed it what is the difference in gigging a flounder,spearing an a.j. ,snapper or gag. or free gaffing a shark? I don't really see one.


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

you guys a flipping out about a cuss word........hahahaha damn.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

nope, not flipping out, just asking for some courtesy and consideration of others, not to mention following the guidelines set by the administrator.

if you'll notice, Blue Hoo hasn't responded and that's not typical of him especially if someone calls him out, why?......because I know him personally and I know how his parents raised him well.....to respect and be considerate of others. I know for a fact, the last thing he would want to do is offend my daughters. Both of my daughters adore him and constantly ask when they can go back to his place next.

I'm retired Navy and my kids are Navy brats, I choose to raise them and at least make an attempt to do it to the best of my ability and not expose them to that if I can avoid it. They know the language, that doesn't mean I want them to see, read and hear it in everything they do expecially of all places on a fishing forum.

I don't care what you post or what language you guys use, I'm just asking that an attempt is made to keep it in the off topic "anything goes" section and I will keep my girls out of there.

As for the Mako, good job Myles, that's an awesome fish and some good eating for those who where lucky enough to recieve it! I'd love to see some pics. This one didn't get away like the one last time. I was in the tower with LITECATCH when ya'll had that one going ballistic.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey Scott, what about that filter I mentioned. Seriously, should be an easy fix????


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

oh god?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

For crying out loud! Sacred cows!

Don't catch a bass on the bed, but catch them the week before and it's OK.

Don't take your first billfish out of the water for a picture.

Don't let little Tommy bring his trophy bull red home to show Mama.

Don't kill a tarpon, ever. 

Now it's don't kill anything that kills tarpon or cobia. Don't have high adventure 'cause I didn't get to.

Congratulations, Myles, on a great catch and high adventure.

I think your grandkids' eyes will widen more if you relatein detail thisepic struggle as opposed to "I saw a mako one day and left it to eat our cobia and tarpon."

All this whinning makes my ass want to suck a lemon.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Gump (4/16/2008)*Out of the people that disagree, I would like to propose a hypthetical. If you were bottom fishing, and had a 100 lb cobia hanging around that would not take a bait, would you try to gaff it ?? Or would you be content with the fact that the fish was simply not able to be caught. Just curious.


i would snatch the 'fbomb' out of him, then gaff it...

maybe i'm just heartless, but in the heat of the moment, i would have done the same thing Myles did...

i know i'll catch hell for this, 

but what does it really matter? nobody blinks when people go and catch a 55 quart cooler fullof white trout... or 15 sheepshead around pickens pier, or catch 2 red snapper per person.

and i agree with the statement that said snatching a SIX HUNDRED POUND MAKO is no different then a diver shooting a 10lb snapper...

just my .02


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll check into it Bat, thanks. And sorry for tainting your rep Woody, I've been fortunate enough to get to know you.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

"If you have a problem with killing sharks,you must hate the Monster Shark tournament."



I do have a problem with senselessly killing sharks and I am passionately opposed to the Mega Shark tournament. I am so opposed to it that since its beginning I have completely boycotted Outcast and openly encourage others to do so. I find it to be entirely ignorant and I am disgusted that any tackle shop would use such a tournament as publicity.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *PBTH (4/16/2008)*"If you have a problem with killing sharks,you must hate the Monster Shark tournament."
> 
> I do have a problem with senselessly killing sharks and I am passionately opposed to the Monster Shark tournament. I am so opposed to it that since its beginning I have completely boycotted Outcast and openly encourage others to do so. I find it to be entirely ignorant and I am disgusted that any tackle shop would use such a tournament as publicity.


Half hitch tackle did away with their shark tourneys years ago...


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry Sean,



I am passionately opposed to the Outcast Mega  Shark Tournament.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

The only thing that pisses me off about the Outcast Monster Shark Tournament,... is the fact that I have'nt been able to fish it yet!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Well Here we go again,Everybody on this Forum Bitches about the new rule's about snapper and that you have to have a venting tool on your boat starting June 1for the small Snapper you catch so they have a chance to get back to the Bottom and we all Know that Flipper Is waiting to get him as soon as we let them go and Now you are Congratulating on someone that Snagged a Shark That Eat's Flipper WTF That's Not Fishing To Me!! B.C of the way they Did It!!!:boo, Drowning a Fish just to say you ******* caught It Is Unsportsman Like!!!

Just My 2 Cent's worth


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Its pretty bad when you have to almost go to the second page of replys to get the report of the fish..Quit crying its just a word...Thanks for the report Capt. Myles and well done..As for the crying about killing it yall would of done the same..Thats a lot of good meat and im sure charity will get some of it..Id rather hear the F bomb then get eaten by a 700# mako on the beach...


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry if I upset anyone by Killing a shark but we were on a charter and the customers wanted to kill it.I am very proud of the fish and no matter what some of you may think it was awesome and something I will always be proud off. Everyone has there own opinions and I respectthat so dont bash mine.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Capt. Myles Colley (4/16/2008)*Sorry if I upset anyone by Killing a shark but we were on a charter and the customers wanted to kill it.I am very proud of the fish and no matter what some of you may think it was awesome and something I will always be proud off. Everyone has there own opinions and I respectthat so dont bash mine.


i'd have done the same as you Myles, Congratulations on the (F-bombing) awesome catch!:bowdown

*** Edit.

Hey, Capt. Myles, how come you're not enjoying a steak dinner at the Invitational Captain's meeting?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Again, awesome job Capt, congrats to you and your customers!


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Mylo,

Congrats again... I want to see pics of the bloodbath !!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Im waiting on one of the guys to send me the pics. As soon as I get them I will post.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

You guys act like they just went out there and whipped him right up in the boat. I can assure you there was nothing easy about it. There are some tired a** boys in bed tonite. I don't see the big deal in HOW it was done. It was still a feat I'm sure. These guys went after this thing with unconventional gear that's all. I'd love to have been involved. Maybe they should've just vented him and turned him loose on second thought.Congratulations! Capt. Myles I bet your customers will never forget it and he'll grow every time the story is told.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Catch Myles...I wouldn't expect any different response from some of the clowns around here...its pretty easy to bash someone when you have never been fortunate enough to be in that situation, and will probably never be. I have been, and I had every intention of killing that monster, but after a few hours, she won that day.


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

kill.


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH (Oct 21, 2007)

congradulations awesome catch:clap:clap


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry it took so long to ost pics. guys. I was TDY when I got the news in an email with the pics. Here are the ones my buddy took. Enjoy:


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

To capt. Myles congrats on an awsome fish. For all those a-holes on here bashing him I don't recall anyone bashing the guys that snatched the 1,000 lber last year.Myles isone of the most respected captians in our area. I tip my cap to him and his crew and hope to one day get a chance to fish with him. For all those that do not personally know him I am sorry that you are bashing one of the best capt. I knowso you can all kiss my noodling [email protected]$$. And for Myles it is about time you decided to catch something besides hundred pound cobes for those that didn't know I believe he has 4 while being the captain of a boat. Thanks just my 2 cents


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey man...I dont know about all the political snafu of it...

but I gotta say.....Sweet job on the shark man! I know the small ones I have caught on a line, after being tired out, have still gave us hell at the boat. I can only imagine the work involved in one that size....AND freegaffin him too...I am sure he put a solid whoopin on you. I am really glad to see the meat went to food.

I heard mako is the best tasting of the meats. Please consider me charity next time around, and let me come with the ziplocks and a serrated fillet knife and get a slab too!!!


Nice catch man!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Great Job Capt!!! I couldnt of done it any better...


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Fishing is Fishing and Catching is Catching. I do not think this Shark fits the topic of saying it was CAUGHT. It wasn't CAUGHT. I do not think I would have gaffed it like they did but then again because I am more into the sport of Catching Fish with the Rod and Reel. But if I had a customer who was providing me a way to pay my bills it might be different. Those who compare it to spear or gigging a fish, I know I would NEVER even think about doing this to a Shark/Fish this big. Who is getting the JAWS from this monster?? I want them...:angel:letsdrink


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

so here's a thought: when you gig a flounder its called gigging, when you're diving and shoot a fish it's called spearfishing, most people say they "speared or gigged" the fish. The word "caught" gives a sense of the prey having a chance. It would imply some sense of sportsmanship. Nothing about this "kill" was sporting. What's next? Snapper aren't biting, send down the dynamite! Can't site-fish any cobes, break out the nets. Marlin won't eat the lure, load the harpoon gun. Manatee in the pass, break out the chainsaw Not to mention this was a senseless kill. You didnt kill it to eat it or protect others, so don't give me that "I'm protecting your kids from being eaten" crock of [email protected]!#. And this whole line of crap I keep hearing about "don't judge unless you've ever been in that position" is exactly that, crap. It's called self-control. I watched a 150lb tarpon turn its nose up at every bait and lure I threw at it for 20 minutes while we tracked it down the beach. I didnt get pissed and free gaff it b/c it wouldn't eat or so I could get my picture in the paper, I got frustrated and moved on heartbroken vowing one year I will catch her. We are all better people than this. It's a shame to watch a sport that was once considered "prestigious" drop to this. Do you think Hemmingway or Zane Grey would have pulled some crap like this?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I dont agree with the way the fish was taken but business is business I guess.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

As I mentioned before, I don't see any difference in snagging a fish or spearing , or gigging, etc... Myles never deviated from the truth on his story, it's not like they tried to convince anyone that they caught it on line & reel. Also, snagging fish is a sport in it's own, I was recently watching a show that was about people intentionally snagging sturgeon. But I guess it's okay for them. I would venture to say that the way this shark was taken was probably more challenging than feeding it a bait with a 15ft steel leader.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bellafishing (4/16/2008)* I haven't been this disappointed in a group of people since last year. (same story, dif boat)


I have a feeling that Myles is not fishing to impress you. No matter what you think, people do not have to justify their legal catch to you. If you don't like it then fine, but to continue to post how unsportsman you think it is, is rediculous. Myles has caught more fish, and proven his skills by winning more money in tournaments than you probably would the rest of your fishing days. If you are that concerned about a shark dying then please contact your local PETA office and see what you can do...


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

As stated before Myles has nothing to prove to anyone. For "BELLAFISHING" grab your fly rod and your barbless hook and go hug a tree.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i agree, Capt. Myles is defiantly one of the best captains on the gulf coast!...

as long as it's legal, DON'T HATE!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

:Flipbird tree huggers. If I ever get a chance to harvest a legal mako it is going to hang at the dock and sell at joe patties. I only hope that the shark was consumed and not wasted.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

This is complete BS. Congrats Myles!


----------



## Tdevil76 (Oct 1, 2007)

> *FishinSpot (4/17/2008)*Sorry it took so long to ost pics. guys. I was TDY when I got the news in an email with the pics. Here are the ones my buddy took. Enjoy:


aarrgh:banghead:banghead nothing but red xs


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

its an open forum,people are allowedopionions whether or not some like them.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Great Job! That is some fine eating right there. :bowdown


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *flats stalker (4/19/2008)*its an open forum,people are allowedopionions whether or not some like them.


And people are allowed to disagree with those opinions.


----------



## Frank (Feb 8, 2008)

Bellafishing, I guess you have never went out with a gig or spearfish. I got some news for you, they both take talent. I have yet to see a GPS guided smart-spear oran infared Flounder Gig.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I hope none of you tree huggers have ever killed a cockroach in your house instead of letting it go outside...becuase then you are all hypocrits! If I ever get a chance to go for a big mako Im gonna kill it! Id much rather see it hanging on a scale then swimming up to me on a wreck 100 feet down with a bloody grouper on my stringer! Seriously they killed a big shark...it happens everyday. Its not like they went out there and shot all the buffalo and let them rot.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I had the Pleasure to be invited aboard the Annie Girl Thursday evening. Holy Crud What a beautiful Boat!! 62' Resmondo (last Resmondo made) 18' Beam!!! Gorgeous Boat!! and I got to eat some of the Mako. It was delicious!!!! What a Very Nice group of folks on the Annie Girl!! Thanks for allowing me to visit! These guys are currently leading the cobia tourney too. I'll be glad to take you guys out celebrating again too (thats a story in itself!).


----------



## jaw-jacker69 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Ultralite (4/15/2008)*let me tell you something...my 16y/o daughter has heard the f bomb many a time...i choose to use it sparingly around anyone...but, to put it in my signature, which i see young woody has edited his signature to not have it in there shows respect and for that, i'm appreciative...
> 
> this is a fishing forum shared by thousands and by most walks of life...just show a little respect that is due to anyone...watch, 20 years from now when the young guns have daughters, sons, etc...they'll be talkin' the same theme...
> 
> all i'm gonna say on this is other than...BIG shark...show me the pics...


Well said Mike. Sure miss you guys. I will be seeing you soon. Hey Dale. :letsdrink


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (4/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *flats stalker (4/19/2008)*its an open forum,people are allowedopionions whether or not some like them.
> ...


and it does not mean people have to be rather agitated about the response.hell,i have been overseas and seen first hand what some countrys do to cats and dogs for food.just sayin no need to get upset,i would have loved to hook that shark but my yak might not have taken it well:hotsun:banghead:letsdrink


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

think about it people, how many cobe fishermen out there on the water have a rod on the boat for one purpose and one purpose only?? to snatch hook them no eating, hanging around the boat COBIA, and many, many have been free gaffed swimming with the one on the hook. i've even done it my self. free gaffed, snatched or hooked in the mouth they all taste great.i say kill'em and grill'em and don't forget to invite me.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Whoa!!

Obviously you guys have me mistaken. I am by no means a "tree-hugger". I know not everyone on here is going to ever agree on this. I'm just telling it the way I see it. I see no point in killing a fish or any other animal "senselessly". It wasn't b/c they were hungry or b/c it died during the fight. It was just for s*!#s and giggles. Good job guys, you got your picture in the paper. At least make it sporting. Sinking a flying gaff into a fish and then tying the 2000lb rope to the side of the boat is less than sporting. What am I going to tell my kids one day when they are asking me why they can't ever seem to catch a shark? "Well kids, in my day there were so many Makospeople were free gaffing them for no damn reason and killing them just because it got their picture in the paper." I like eating fish as much as the next guy, and that's my point. Why kill it just to kill it? If you want to catch it for the fight, take some pics and cut the line. If it was a commercial fisherman some of yall would be pissed. Let's all get fired up about red snapper regs, but it's ok to kill for no reason at all. Let's all ream a guy for bringing a billfish in the boat for a picand then RELEASING it, but killing an apex predator is no problem. I'm sure the Capt of the vessel is a nice guy, and I would love to have a beer with him and learn everything I can from him. I just happen to disagree with this particular instance. Sometimes people have a moment of poor judgement.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the internet!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

do you want me to get you some tissues Bellafishing? stop crying.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great fish and awesome pic's!!!thanks for sharing....:clap....as far as the cussing,I choose not to....but that's me...It's just out of respect to all that are on here...believe me I cuss like a sailor....probably to much... but around some people I try not to


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

CRYING???? 

Damn you guys can be dicks. THe guy is giving his opinion. My opinion is "That aint fishing" Hell I could take a 45. with me and shoot a shark. If I break a sweat dragging him in, is that fishing? Where do you draw the line? I dont feel gaffing a fish is fishing. Why not just drag a net then? You guys want to bitch about how fishing today is differant than when our fathers fished, but you think gaffing a fish just to hang it up and get a picture is cool? Those days are OVER!!! Respect what we have so our children will have it.


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sniper (4/21/2008)*CRYING????
> 
> Damn you guys can be dicks. THe guy is giving his opinion. My opinion is "That aint fishing" Hell I could take a 45. with me and shoot a shark. If I break a sweat dragging him in, is that fishing? Where do you draw the line? I dont feel gaffing a fish is fishing. Why not just drag a net then? You guys want to bitch about how fishing today is differant than when our fathers fished, but you think gaffing a fish just to hang it up and get a picture is cool? Those days are OVER!!! Respect what we have so our children will have it.


and people wonder why we have some stupid regs out there.i dont have a dog in this fight but people should not be suprised when new regulations keep cutting down what you can keep.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

My buddy and I were talking about this last night and I can see both sides of the story. Yeah this coming from the guy that goes shark fishing as much as possible. I have a ton of respect for sharks. I never keep oneif it's going to be wasted. Would I have gaffed that shark....probably not.....but am I going to bust this guys chops b/c he did......nope. If the meat would have gone to waste then yeah I'd have a problem....but it was donated and there are some bums out there eating damn good right now! 

She was a biggun for sure.


----------



## Devastater (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey I see nothing has changed people wise. I cant seem to find the pics of the shark? Alot has changed on here how do you find them?


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I think the pics are on the 2nd page of this thread and there's a post about "surprise while cobia fishing" in the offshore reports section. 

Bob


----------

